

Wake-up call: Why are we slaves to our alarm clocks? - SandB0x
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-12122529

======
jonhendry
My relationship with morning alarms is like Douglas Adams' relationship with
deadlines.

I _wish_ I was a slave to my alarm clock.

------
Mz
I can't really relate to this article. I don't actually own an alarm clock.
And in recent weeks I also don't have the alarm on my phone set. I wake up
consistently on my own with plenty of time to get ready for work.

